# E brake routing on 67



## merlewatt (Apr 10, 2014)

Need help on routing of e brake
E cable. It wants to rub up on the drive line. Not sure if it need to go over the driveline.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, so your cable is coming out of the frame on the left side. The cable runs over the top of the cross member to what is called Parking Brake Cable Equalizer - simple little device that pulls equally on both front brake shoes. The Cable Tensioner Rod hooks to the top side of the cross member just to the right of the transmission tail shaft and the cable. Set up this way, it should not be touching the drive shaft. Make sense? Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot to say... no, the cable should not be above the drive shaft/tail housing. Matt


----------

